# SynOptics LattisHub 2803 software



## Draxx (17. Mai 2004)

Ich habe schon verzweifelt google und co abgesucht aber ich finde leider keine treiber für denn :

SynOptics LattisHub 2803 
ich habe ihm in ebay für nen appel und nen ei gekauft. aber leider waren keien treiber dabei bitte helft mir ich wäre euch dankbar.


----------



## Maximodo (17. Mai 2004)

Sicher dass man da Treiber braucht?  nen Link zu ner Anleitung hab ich vl.
http://www.enterasys.com/support/manuals/pdf_spec40/11800006.pdf


----------



## Draxx (17. Mai 2004)

in der auktion stand halt keine treiber oder software aber danke ich hoffe da gibt es noch was in sahen treiber bzw. software.


----------



## Draxx (21. Mai 2004)

Bitte Helft mir mal weiter weil ich habe das gerät jetzt zu hause und ich habe keine ahnung ob es da noch sachen zu gibt bitte helft mir mit suchen nach sachen wie kabel und co ich habe bis jetzt noch nciths gefunden aber ich suche speziell software für das gerät


----------



## Maximodo (21. Mai 2004)

Hab mir des Ding eben mal angeschaut  für was braucht man da Software Ist doch nur ein Hub oder kann man des managen? Und Kabel ist doch auch alles standard oder irre ich mich jetzt


----------



## Draxx (22. Mai 2004)

man kann was managen glaube ich deswegen will ich ja wissen ob es da was gibt


----------



## Maximodo (24. Mai 2004)

Ne glaub nicht dass das geht  hab mir den uralt brummer mal angeschaut *gg* hab auch nix gefunden dass man irgend ein Software braucht oder eine dabei ist denk mal das ist ganz normal unmanged. Höchstens vielleicht über nen WebInterface besorg dir mal eine Software die alle IP adressen im Lan auslesen kann. Vielleicht findest du ja eine die du nicht kennst


----------



## Draxx (24. Mai 2004)

danke habe mir noch nen manage baren switch gekauft. ich checke das mal


----------



## melfoers (24. Mai 2004)

hi,
was hast du mit dem Ding eigentlich vor Das ist ja schon Museumsreif *gg

Ein Hub ist im Netzwerk transparent, braucht eigentlich auch keine Treiber. 

Der Hub verfügt über 10 BaseT Anschlüsse, an denen du UTP Kabel anschließen kannst. Die max Datenübertragung beträgt hier 10 Mbps.

Den AUI (Attachment Unit Interface) Anschluss kannst du verwenden, wenn du noch irgendwo Thicknet oder Thinnet - Kabel aus dem Keller holst.
Das sind noch alte Koaxialkabel, mit denen ein einfaches Bus Netzwerk aufgebaut wurde.
Ich denke, du kannst den Hub mit den 10Base T Anschlüssen verwenden, also RJ45 Stecker, hast aber wie gesagt nur eine Datenübertragung von 10 Mbit pro sec.

Um den AUI verwenden zu können, musst du dann doch ins Museum oder zu Ebay. Ist aber bestimmt günstiger wenn du dir für 3 Euro 10 / 100 Netzwerkkarten und dazu noch ein paar RJ45 Kabel holst, dazu noch nen Hub für 10 Euros und fertig bist du.
schau hier mal nach den Kabeln 
Tja ........ immer die Schnäppchen bei Ebay.  Bin ich auch schon drauf reingefallen. 
Gruß


----------



## Draxx (3. Juni 2004)

Naja ich meine ich finde das ding gut fürn appel und nen ei aber ich meine ich habe ja nur mein kleines netzwerk von 40 rechnern da ist 10 mbit ausreichend wenn man überlegt das selbst dsl max bis 3 mbit geht. aber danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## TimRD (13. Juni 2004)

Ich habe auch den hub, und ich habe 2netzwerk kabel also die normalen. und das eine geht und das andere geht nicht wieso giebt es verschiedene netzwerk kabel?


----------



## Draxx (13. Juni 2004)

es gibt patchkabel und crossover kabel. Patchkabel sind die wohl meist genutzen netzwerkkabel. Sie werde zwischen pc und netzwerk hub/switch angeschlossen. Cross over ist dafür da damit man 2 pcs direkt verbinden kann bzw. 2 hub/switches miteinander verbinden.

check mal welche kabel du hast


----------



## TimRD (14. Juni 2004)

*draxx*

jo also ich habe hir das patch kabel. und das geht nicht an den hub aber an mein router vom i-net. das andere kabel habe ich von komtel da steht nichts drauf aber das geht am hub das mus ja wohl das cross over kabel sein. thx


----------



## Draxx (14. Juni 2004)

Bitte helfe doch gerne . Wennn dein hub kein uplink hat aber dein router schon dann ist das normal.


----------



## Maximodo (14. Juni 2004)

Naja kommt oft auf den Gerätetyp an moderne Geräte erkennen automatisch was für ein Kabel du angeschlossen hast da ist es egal ob Gekreutzt oder normal.
Bei älteren Geräten gibt es meistens einen Schalter MD/MDX oder so um den Kabeltyp zu wählen 
Und wenn nicht muss man halt auf das Kabel achten *fg*


----------

